# Cheap Lens...any good?



## Bend The Light (Oct 25, 2011)

I just spent a tenner on a lens from FleaBay. It's a Tamron 28-80mm f3.5-5.6.
I wasn't expecting amazing images, but had the idea that it was a small enough lens with a little extra reach compared to the 18-55mm kit lens I have. Can carry it around and not worry about it getting damaged for £10!.

So, is it good enough? Here is a picture (please ignore the content as such). Is it sharp enough, decent quality, etc? 

I know it's not a 50mm f1.8 portrait, and I don't have L-glass money. 

Let me know what you think:




Ruby Tamron test by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 25, 2011)

A Processed (obviously) image...I will do "proper" tests this evening:




Ruby Tamron Mono by http://bendthelight.me.uk, on Flickr


----------



## jaomul (Oct 25, 2011)

Tenner well spent. Nice shots, I like your processing on the second


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 25, 2011)

jaomul said:


> Tenner well spent. Nice shots, I like your processing on the second



Thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a plastic-y Nikon 28-80mm f/3.5~5.6 AF-D...might even be the same lens design...image quality at f/8 is surprisingly good. These low-cost 28-80's were the kit zooms of the late film/pre-digital era. A lot of them were sold on the little Canon film Rebels and the Nikon N65 and N75-type cameras.


----------



## Bend The Light (Oct 25, 2011)

Derrel said:


> I have a plastic-y Nikon 28-80mm f/3.5~5.6 AF-D...might even be the same lens design...image quality at f/8 is surprisingly good. These low-cost 28-80's were the kit zooms of the late film/pre-digital era. A lot of them were sold on the little Canon film Rebels and the Nikon N65 and N75-type cameras.



I saw a Canon lens with the self same spec on FleaBay too, but it went for about £35. Might be the "same" lens...

It seems ok, though.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good,
old canon 28-80 from film camera


----------



## LaineAp (Nov 19, 2011)

I think the photos look good enough! 
And I just love messing around with interesting lenses found on eBay! I mean.. it's for your fun, ain't it? So use whatever you like, explore the options of the lenses and .. just have fun with them!


----------



## Bend The Light (Nov 19, 2011)

LaineAp said:


> I think the photos look good enough!
> And I just love messing around with interesting lenses found on eBay! I mean.. it's for your fun, ain't it? So use whatever you like, explore the options of the lenses and .. just have fun with them!



Thanks...I agree...it's all for fun.


----------



## unpopular (Nov 19, 2011)

I also have this lens, but have not used it much since it's slower than I am used to and I just am not used to this AF thing. Wide open its pretty mushy, imo, and for a slower lens this can be limiting.

I paid about $35 for mine, which is a fair price.

ETA: On second look, its back focusing improperly


----------



## JordanTarrant (Nov 21, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------

